# NEW Gaming Pc - assembled or dell ?



## arick (Aug 5, 2012)

hi guys
i m new to this forum so pls forgive any mistake.
i m looking to buy new pc but i m confused whether to go with an assembled or dell inspiron 660s .
the specs of dell are 
Genuine Windows(R) 7 Home Premium SP1 64 bit (English) (India)
Black Bezel
McAfee® Security Center™ (Multi-Language) - 30 Days
Dell™ IN1930 18.5" Widescreen Flat Panel Monitor
3.5" 1TB 7200RPM SATA Hard Drive, 1X1TB
HH SATA tray load DVD+/-RW
1 Year In-Home Service with Premium Phone Support
1 Year Dell Online Backup 2GB
Accessorise My Dell
Microsoft® Office trial
Dell MS111 USB Optical Mouse
Dell(TM) KB113 USB Wired Entry Keyboard (ENG)
Dell(TM) AX210 CR(2.0) Speakers (All except JP)
Dell Wireless 1506 (802.11 b/g/n) WLAN half mini-Card
Also Includes
Inspiron 660 ST Base (CTO-Direct)
Driver software for Dell Wireless 1506 WLAN
Slim tower Chassis with Black Bezel
Seri/Eula doc (ENG/SPN language)-ICC
NVIDIA® GeForce® 620  1G DDR3 (ML117N)
Monitor Handling & Insurance Charges 19"/20" Flat Panel
Shipping Label (APCC/ICC)
V240506IN8 - Inspiron 660s Desktop
Power Cord (INDIA)
3rd gen Intel® Core™ i5-3450S processor (2.80 GHz with Turbo Boost 2.0 up to 3.50 GHz)
Shipping Material (APCC,ICC)
Inspiron Desktop-ST Handling and Insurance Charges
Item Included (for Window OS only)
ICC MES Info (ICC)
Stage Software Zinio eMagazine (Hong Kong/Taiwan/Japan/Korea/Singapore/Australia/New Zealand/India)
ICC regular Label
eBay Webslice (Hong Kong/Malaysia/Singapore/Australia/India)
Media DVD kit for Windows(R) 7 Home Premium SP1 64 bit (Multi-language)
Wild Tangent Games software (ANZ/ India)
Mod Specs Info (India)
Dell's Terms and Conditions apply
Technical Support
6GB DDR3 SDRAM,1600MHZ- 1x4GB/1x2GB
i already have a screen of 22 hd lcd.
i m looking for a gaming pc don't know about the graphic card of this one.
the dell pc is of 43000inr so pls guys help , cos i i like to play and mod the games!!!
GUYS DO TELL ABOUT THE PROCESSORS AND MOTHERBOARD!!


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2012)

The PC you've mentioned is not at all any Gaming rig, specially when it has GT 620 as Graphics card. That card is actually a HTPC card and cannot play most of the modern games even with medium setting. Better opt for a Assembled Rig at the same price range. It will offer you far better performance than the Dell one.


----------



## arick (Aug 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> The PC you've mentioned is not at all any Gaming rig, specially when it has GT 620 as Graphics card. That card is actually a HTPC card and cannot play most of the modern games even with medium setting. Better opt for a Assembled Rig at the same price range. It will offer you far better performance than the Dell one.



Thanks for fast reply .
can u help me in the decision of cpu , motherboard and graphic?
i m looking to spend in above rs30000 for an assembled pc so really need to know which motherboard and graphic card will go best with intel i5 2500  (or any better cpu).
Pls suggest any other thing required for a gaming pc with win7


----------



## rider (Aug 5, 2012)

LOL, get an assembled one! for gaming. You can not expect high end gaming with GT 620 like card.


----------



## maxtor (Aug 5, 2012)

I am currently on a gaming pc which I got assembled from Nehru Place. A friends friend owns a shop there and I got it made from there about a year ago at a fair price. 

What are the pros and cons?

You will face lots of issues on an assembled PC because various parts have been put together by ones own choice - but its not factory fitted. There is a big difference. If you are tech savvy you might sail through wit any issue - but if you are not very very techie you will keep running from pillar to post with an issue every month at least. Thinkdigit forum is a great help but its free help so if someone is generous to help you are lucky.
I have gone back to Nehru Place to fix issues with my box 4-5 times - at least half day wasted if not one full day. Now I am faced with a Freeze problem which I cant make out what it is and I am seeking help so that I can fix it on my own. I am operating this assembled comp on a scaled down state - cant open more than one tab in internet etc etc. It is a pain but there's no choice.

Dell is a better choice if you want to avoid being bogged down by problems with assembly and high-end gaming is something you cant live without. Undoubtedly great gaming rigs are possible only by assembling them - at a nice price tag!

Dell also has gaming systems but it will cost you an arm and a leg. Dell service is very good also so you will hardly ever have problems. On the other hand, assembling will cost you only 35-50k for a great rig.

In either case there is a price to pay - for Dell it is hard cash, for assembled rigs - time and effort!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 5, 2012)

That is maybe because of your Cooler Master PSU . 
@ OP 
The DELL pc is very weak in gaming . IF you want an assembled one fill these
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compone...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## arick (Aug 6, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:gaming max payne , gta4 , nfs hp with moded files and textures for maximum clarity. 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30k-40k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no idea how to do that but if required for some games sure

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:window 7 home edition 64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 gb to 1tb not sure

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:already have a dell 22'in lcd 1920x1080 full hd.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:screen , keyboard & mouse, speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:this month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:never built before , to be done by assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Faridabad. thinking of going to delhi nehru place maybe computer empire or just going to a warehouse to buy required stuff and then getting it build, no online shopping. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:want the pc to be without any problem cos my dad not very open to assembled pc. the main concern is gaming.


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

maxtor said:


> You will face lots of issues on an assembled PC because various parts have been put together by ones own choice - but its not factory fitted.


So untrue. Till date I have built around 5 assembled rigs, and not even a single one of them has faced any problems. People face issues with assembled rig only if they buy substandard parts, get it assembled incorrectly, or simply do not know how to handle hardware properly. If you are careful in selecting your components, make your purchases from reputed shops/online stores, and get it assembled from a good professional, there is very little chance that you face any problems. 

@OP: Just forget about the Dell if you want to game. Get a nice assembled rig. Just keep in mid the points I said, and be rest assured your rig would last you a long time.


----------



## arick (Aug 7, 2012)

Waiting for some1 to tell me what processor, motherboard, graphic card and ram to get!??!?!?!?!??!
PLs help!!


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

Get this:

Core i5-2320	      - 11k
MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)	- 4.6k
Corsair Vengence 4GB	- 1.7k
Seasonic S12II-520W	- 3.9k
Seagate 500GB HDD	- 3.9k
NZXT Source 210 Elite	- 2.6k	
Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti	- 14k

And why no online shopping. You can get good stuff from Flipkart. They offer "Cash on Delivery" so no tension of paying by card/netbanking etc...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

computer components are overpriced on flipkart & cash on delivery option is not available in all areas.if a person can go to nehru place,delhi then there is simply no need for online shopping unless it is something exclusive/not available in nehru place like NZXT cabinets or seasonic psu's but there are alternatives like coolermaster cabinets(smcinternational very good shop for gaming stuff in same row as computer empire) & corsair psu's.


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

Hmmm. But then there are some components like processors and motherboards and RAMs, which are in fact cheaper on Flipkart than Nehru Place. And since the OP stays in Faridabad, I don't think there should be any problems in COD there.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

you are probably the 1st person here to make such a claim.processors,mobos & ram are exactly the components which are almost always priced higher online compared to major markets like nehru place,lamington road etc.to give you an idea see this:
*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
try finding processors,mobos & ram cheaper online compared to rated mentioned above.


----------



## vkl (Aug 7, 2012)

Intel core i5-2400 - 10.8k
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.5k or Intel DH67CL -5.5k
Corsair Value Ram(1333MHz) 4GB - 1.3k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB HDD - 3.9k
Asus DRW-24B5ST Optical Drive - 1.1k
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD -16k
Corsair CX-430v2 - 2.4k
CM elite 311 - 2k

Dont opt for gtx560.Get hd7850.It is faster in games and consumes lesser power.


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> you are probably the 1st person here to make such a claim.processors,mobos & ram are exactly the components which are almost always priced higher online compared to major markets like nehru place,lamington road etc.to give you an idea see this:
> *www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf
> try finding processors,mobos & ram cheaper online compared to rated mentioned above.



Those prices are without taxes. Adding up the taxes would bring the prices equal to those found on Flipkart. As for SMC and Computer Empire, I checked last week, prices of sandy bridge processors and corsair RAM were more at these two shops than at Flipkart. I myself got a Sapphire HD 7750 from Flipkart last month cause the prices at Nehru place were more...

PS: Cost-to-cost is one store which I always avoid going to. They are known for their shady products...


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 7, 2012)

vkl said:


> Intel core i5-2400 - 10.8k
> Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.5k or Intel DH67CL -5.5k
> Corsair Value Ram(1333MHz) 4GB - 1.3k
> WD Caviar Blue 500GB HDD - 3.9k
> ...



just change gigabyte 7850 graphic card into msi 7850 power edition, price is 15800/- @ smc international. Rest are fine


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 7, 2012)

^Just one more change. Get Seasonic S12II-520W or Corsair cx500V2 instead of cx430. It would not be sufficient for the HD7850. Both these PSU cost around 3.5 to 4k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 7, 2012)

taxes are not that much(5% i believe).also when i went to NP price difference was usually ~200-300 between cost2cost & computer empire & even at that point flipkart prices were higher or at best similar not to mention if you are buying 2 or more components you can bargain if you have the skill.as for cost2cost my friend bought A6-3670k for ~5200(flipkart price for 3670 is 5724 currently) & i am using ram's bought from them without any issues for years now so don't know about shady products.they may sell you wrong product but it's not like they are selling you duplicate processor or mobo.also as long as you get a printed bill there are ways to tackle any issue not to mention much harder to follow shady practices.


----------



## vkl (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah,Msi HD7850 Power Edition OC at ~16k is a better option.

CX430V2 is more than enough for the rig.Although cx500v2/Seasonic S12II-520W are good options if OP goes for more power hungry cards/components in future.


----------



## The Black Knight (Aug 8, 2012)

Even if the OP does not upgrade in the future, the Seasonic 520W is a better choice as it gives much more breathing space. The cx450 would be too loaded when gaming with full load. Even the minimum power requirement of 7850 is 500W as stated by AMD. OP would be better off sticking to the 520W PSU if he does not want any issues at a later stage.


----------



## vkl (Aug 8, 2012)

^^Nothing wrong with cx430v2 for the config.It is sufficient for the config.
 i5 2400 is a locked processor.....
If OP can get cx500v2/Seasonic 520W in his budget then better.


----------



## arick (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi guys
thanks for all the advices
still a bit confused about the graphic card and ram
pls guide me through these specs--
Core i5-2320	 - 11k
MSI H67MA-E35 (B3)	- 4.6k
Corsair Vengence 4GB	- 1.7k
Seasonic S12II-520W	- 3.9k
Seagate 500GB HDD	- 3.9k
NZXT Source 210 Elite	- 2.6k	
Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GTX 560 Ti	- 14k
TOTAL 41K +1K FOR DVD WRITER
or 
Intel core i5-2400 - 10.8k
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H - 4.5k or Intel DH67CL -5.5k
Corsair Value Ram(1333MHz) 4GB - 1.3k
WD Caviar Blue 500GB HDD - 3.9k
Asus DRW-24B5ST Optical Drive - 1.1k
Gigabyte AMD GV-R7850OC-2GD -16k
Corsair CX-430v2 - 2.4k
CM elite 311 - 2k
TOTAL 43K.

HOW IS THIS RAM G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL) AND WHICH PROCESSOR SHUD I GO WITH I5 2320 OR 2400????
THE GRAPHIC CARD GIGABYTE OR NVIDIA????
AND GUYS PLS SUGGEST EVERYTHING TO BE AROUND 40000..


----------



## Sainatarajan (Aug 8, 2012)

The second  rig will be the best.


----------



## satsworld (Aug 8, 2012)

Second rig is better obviously. But if 40k is your strict budget then you can reduce your gfx card to 560 ti.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Aug 8, 2012)

That's a good rig suggested by arick but the price of the superior i5 2400 is less than i5 2320. LOL.


----------

